
Ask HN: What's your most useful CSS or JavaScript trick? - smashing_mag
Over time we all learn little nifty coding tricks that help us solve common problems or anticipate potential bugs. What's your favorite CSS or JavaScript tip for beginners and professionals? What do you keep using often in your design or development work?
======
geuis
Simple doctype: <!DOCTYPE html>

Script tags just work (no need for type="text/javascript": <script></script>

CSS

Understand how to do general vs specific border/margin/etc assignments and how
they cascade. Useful for generic

classes:

.class1{ border:1px solid #000; }

.sub_class1{ border-bottom:2px solid #cc0000; }

JS

0|3.14 === 3, vs Math.floor(3.14) === 3

------
jimmynewtron
CSS Reset. Every project starts with a full reset.

~~~
proexploit
Full Reset? As in * { clear everything }?

~~~
jk215
Look up the Eric Meyer CSS reset. It saves tons of time with cross-browser
compatibility issues straight from the beginning.

------
Flam
*rule/_rule for CSS ie6/7 hacks font-weight: 900 instead of bold, saves 1 character :P

------
ontouchstart
document.styleSheets[0].insertRule(...)

